# What to look for in a Pressure Washer ?



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Looking to buy a pressure washer. My first project is to get at my disgusting brick walls around the first floor. What should I consider besides psi ? brand name ?, etc.

Any info would be appreciated
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

check out >this< from the contractor forums.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link  ....looks like a lot of research for me.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Scott_K said:


> Looking to buy a pressure washer. My first project is to get at my disgusting brick walls around the first floor. What should I consider besides psi ? brand name ?, etc.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated
> Thanks,
> Scott


I bought one last year from HD for about $160.00 it is made by Husky and it is electric and the psi is 1650. It is great for around the house but it is a toy compared to what the pro's use. So, I guess it comes down to what you want it for.If you are going to venture out to make some cash with it, buy the best one you can afford.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, I've been looking here and there at the consumer level washers as I'm planning to do the brick on the house and probably the driveway every now and then. I don't think I need a "Pro" level washer, but I do like to buy toyz that are overkill.


----------



## meiersenterprises (Jun 17, 2005)

Pressure washing is not always about the amount of pressure you use. It's more about the Gallons Per Minute (GPM) and the proper chemicals/detergents. 3000 psi is more than sufficient for most jobs with detergents. Spraying brick with Oxalic Acid works wonders. Many times we don't even need a pressure washer to clean a lot of our properties. Hypochlorite is the active ingredient in bleach and chlorine which works wonders as well depending on the type of stain. You can get chlorine from a pool supply store in 2 gallon containers for cheap (about $1/Gal). Anything black or green can usually be taken off with chlorine unless it's oil based. Anything red or real difficult to remove can be taken off with Oxalic including many oils. You have to let both of these chems dwell for at least 10 minutes before cleaning off. Use lots of water! http://www.thegrimescene.com is a great forum to learn - it's for contractors but if you need specifics, you'll find them there for sure.

Good luck guys!


----------

